# I2P und xampp



## Ramix (7. Juni 2007)

Hey Zusammen

Vielleicht kann man mir mal wieder jemand auf die sprünge helfen. Habs schon in 3 foren ohne erfolg probiert...mein problem:

Ich hab das Programm I2P heruntergeladen (kennts jemand?)! Dort kann man über eine DOS anwendung tauschen. Das kontrollzentrum ist jedoch über den localhost im Browser. Jetzt ist das Problem das I2P nicht funktioniert, sprich der Download startet, findet aber keine Verbindungen. Localhost hat jetzt den Proxy 4444!?
Kann es daran liegen das 2 Programm den Port 80 benützen? Wie ändere ich das? Kann ich etwas an I2P verändern (wenns jemand kennt meine primäre lösung)? Wenn ich xampp über Port 8080 laufen lasse, könnte das etwas bringen?

Danke für eure Hilfe...

Binz


----------



## Christopher Perrin (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

also ich kenne das Programm nicth aber es darf immer nur ein Programm einen Port nutzen. Also würde ich mal versuchen einen der beiden auf einen anderen Port zu lenken.


----------



## Ramix (8. Juni 2007)

Hab ich.... hab sogar xampp abgeschalten, hat trotzdem nicht gefunkt, lieg also am i2p!

noch mal ne frage:

Ìst es möglich das der Browser nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn als proxy localhost und der port 4444 eingestellt ist.

BINZ


----------



## Flex (8. Juni 2007)

Wenn dort kein Proxy läuft der ordentlich weiterleitet, dann funktioniert der Browser auch nicht mehr.


----------

